# R-A-I-D-O version 8.0 [ Durango-->Mazatlan en Bici de Ruta 323 kms !!!!! ]



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

R-A-I-D-O version 8.0 [ Durango-->Mazatlan en Bici de Ruta 323 kms !!!!! ]

Cronica, Fotos, Mapas, Altimetria y mucho mas........

http://legion2000.wordpress.com/

Felices Fiestas y un 2009 lleno de aventuras les desea

LA LEGION !!!!!!!!

Lic. Enrique Vera
Monterrey : 81-12-04-55-80
Nacional : 01-81-12-04-55-80
email : [email protected]


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Estan locos... jaja. Felicidades por esa santa rodada. :band:


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Puro Endorphine Junkie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJ !!!! y no semos santo claus pero asi se viste uno para afrontar esta hazana
> 
> *playera de algodon
> capa de periodico
> ...


en serio usan periodico? 
deberían hecharle un ojo a las playeras de cool weather gear de underarmour, funciona mejor que el algodon porque te mantiene seco (relativamente)


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Underarmour o Periodico....*

El periodico se usa en la Quebrantahuesos Española y hasta en el tour de francia....
es muy practico y practicamente no cuesta $$$

claro esta que las fibras sinteticas actuales de la era espacial es una opcion GOLD, pero para fin practico y desechable preferimos el periodico....

claro que tambien llevamos una que otra playera similar a la que tu describes...

saludos


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

triphop said:


> en serio usan periodico?
> deberían hecharle un ojo a las playeras de cool weather gear de underarmour, funciona mejor que el algodon porque te mantiene seco (relativamente)


Se nota que no le das hermano....o tienes mucha lana


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No todos somos roadies.....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Se nota que no le das hermano....o tienes mucha lana


si, la lana tambien es buena para el frio, y si tengo varios sueteres de lana, (no diría que es mucha) pero no los uso para rodar, si es a lo que te refieres.

la temperatura más baja en la que he salido a rodar ha de haber sido alrededor de 3 grados C, varias capas de ropa, pero nada de periodico, no me he visto la necesidad de usarlo pues la temperatura no es tan extrema.

no todos somos roadies... indeed!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

triphop said:


> si, la lana tambien es buena para el frio, y si tengo varios sueteres de lana, (no diría que es mucha) pero no los uso para rodar, si es a lo que te refieres.
> 
> la temperatura más baja en la que he salido a rodar ha de haber sido alrededor de 3 grados C, varias capas de ropa, pero nada de periodico, no me he visto la necesidad de usarlo pues la temperatura no es tan extrema.
> 
> no todos somos roadies... indeed!


Cuando quieras te invitamos ehh? ahh!!! y te puedes llevar tus Raphas!!! o Nalinis!!! tambien los uso y me encantan!!!

Pero el periodico si jala bien en el pecho, especialmente de bajada donde en la de ruta agarras unas velocidades bastante altas. que sientes que se te congelan los huesos!!!

Ahh !! Merry Chirstmas!! y ser Roadie no es malo...se requiere aguantar mucho para darle, las friegas mas perras me las he metido en la ruta, aparte te hace mejor mtbr, en mi humilde opinion!!! Saludos y un Abrazo!! Bendiciones! Amigos Todos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Ahh !! Merry Chirstmas!! y ser Roadie no es malo...se requiere aguantar mucho para darle, las friegas mas perras me las he metido en la ruta, aparte te hace mejor mtbr, en mi humilde opinion!!! Saludos y un Abrazo!! Bendiciones! Amigos Todos!


Changos... no sean paranoicos... el se referia a que son diferentes requerimientos.

En DH/FR, incluso AM puedes usar una chamarra ligera, vas un poco mas protegido con la armadura y casco contra el frio... Sufren mas las manos, por contra. En ruta/XC te puedes dar el lujo de llevar guantes mas gruesos y no pasa nada... En DH llevar un guante delgado es critico para tener un buen feeling de los mandos.

Tambien te puedes poner friegas perras en una bajada... de musculos acalambrados y vomitar por el esfuerzo. Como en todo, depende de que tantas ganas le eches. Al menos yo si me he acalambrado en mas de una bajada... de vomito y todo, y no fue por la subida previa.

Es tan diferente como comparar la Maraton y los 100m planos.

Es la actitud de los "roadies" (hasta se invento la palabra "roadie-tude") de considerar a todos los demas ciclistas menos porque no recorren mas de 100kms lo que hace que el resto de los ciclistas los vean medio feo.

Todas las facetas del ciclismo son bellas...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Es la actitud de los "roadies" (hasta se invento la palabra "roadie-tude") de considerar a todos los demas ciclistas menos porque no recorren mas de 100kms lo que hace que el resto de los ciclistas los vean medio feo.


Uf, si hablamos de "actitudes", conozco montañeros que no se suben al pavimento ni en defensa propia... a final de cuentas, cada quien vota por lo que más le gusta, y lo que no pos no. Ciclismo es ciclismo, no importa la variante; lo importante es disfrutar una buena rodada :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Changos... no sean paranoicos... el se referia a que son diferentes requerimientos.
> 
> ...


 indeed, my es timadísimo Warp, como lo mencioné en él párrafo anterior a mi comentario de no todos somos roadies, no me he visto en la necesidad de forrarme de tal manera, (sea periodico, gore-tex, Raphas o Nalinis -que por cierto no sé que son-) ya que no sé cuáles son las costumbres o necesidades de un roadie. (que venía de la aclaración que hasta en la tour de francia lo usan)

y reafirmando lo que dice blatido, cada quien rueda como quiere, no por eso es mejor o peor que el de junto. lo importante es disfrutar una buena rodada


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

...EEEE no se peleen.... Feliz navidad
yo namas les comparti y les recomende que el humilde periodico es una fregonada para repeler los latigazos del viento gelido en el pecho y torso ..

Viva cualquier clase de Ciclismo....!!!! Viva la Bicicleta......!!!!

aqui les dejo una ensenanza de los SHAOLIN


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*pa`los dos segmentos..........*

Pos Yo le doy a ambos ....estilos o a ambas........bicis , ya sea mountain o carretera , los dos son a todas margaras , para que ando pensando cual es mejor o "pior " , martes , jueves y sàbado carretera , mièrcoles y domingo montaña y ahì me la llevo .

Tambien uso Nalinis , Primal , Le coq , del Chè, y demàs marcas italianas ,francesas gringas o mexicas , de coolmax, goretex,algodon,lana,y de lycra chinita , pero ningùn material compite con el periòdico.

Me ponga lo que me ponga , cuando hace frìo y viento nada como mi buen periòdico en el pecho y la espalda .

yo uso de preferencia el ESTO porque no mancha la ropa , algunas secciones dominicales del Reforma tampoco manchan pero no son tan absorventes , aquì en Puebla hay un mugroso periòdico llamado El Sol de Puebla que aparte de chafa en el aspecto periodìstico mancha la ropa de a madres !!!! es puritito tizne , te deja el pecho y la espalda de un ***** carbòn impresionante.

Otra buena opciòn cuando sale uno a rodar y te sorprende el frìo o el viento es conseguir propaganda de las tiendas de autoservicio, mueblerias y de electrònica de las que luego le andan a uno aventando en las esquinas, no absorven y protejen como el newspaper , pero si ayudan bastante .

Despuès de la rodada se le puede dar un uso muy bueno al periòdico mojado , ya que se puede utilizar para limpiar la bici .

Si la rodada es larga y el tiempo muy ventoso y frìo , una buena embarrada de vaselina en los pezones y pecho ayuda un ching...un montòn.

Saludos navideños.

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A que punto ha llegado la dignidad de un ciclista que debe embarrarse vaselina en los pezones y buscar periodico que no manche..... que Jesus se apiade de nosotros!!!

Jaja... es chistoso ver todo el desmadre que se desata por mi comentario.


Y es cierto.... ciclismo es ciclismo... pero primero va el MTB!!!! yeah. En México nunca seria un roadie, no me gusta eso de que un coche me mande al hospital... prefiero que una roca o una rampa me haga eso  Ya en otro país.... la cosa sería un poquito mas optimista.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah por cierto feliz noche buena y navidá


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> A que punto ha llegado la dignidad de un ciclista que debe embarrarse vaselina en los pezones y buscar periodico que no manche..... que Jesus se apiade de nosotros!!!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> tacubaya said:
> 
> 
> > A que punto ha llegado la dignidad de un ciclista que debe embarrarse vaselina en los pezones y buscar periodico que no manche..... que Jesus se apiade de nosotros!!!
> ...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ahi les dejo una cita famosa que me vino a la mente:

fighting over the Internet is like taking part in the Special Olympics; even if you win, you´re still retarded


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

triphop said:


> ahi les dejo una cita famosa que me vino a la mente:
> 
> fighting over the Internet is like taking part in the Special Olympics; even if you win, you´re still retarded


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Carlos F. :

En lo personal yo le tengo mucho respeto y admiración a los que participan en las Olimpiadas Especiales , quien dijo esa "cita  " ya sea en forma peyorativa e incluso aunque sea verdad , se me hace de muy mal gusto , en mi muy personal punto de vista.

Por otro lado lo que si es muy cierto es que hay personas que se escudan tras de un teclado o del internet para ofender , burlarse y denostar lo que esté a su alcance , te salen muy salsitas, fregones, faltos de educación , corrientes y que solitos se ahorcan .

A mi me gusta ir de frente y directo , pero nunca ofendo a nadie si no se meten conmigo , me gusta la polémica y la diferencia de opiniones pero con inteligencia y respeto .

También a veces porque no , me gusta darme de madrazos si es necesario , pero con alguien de mi vuelo en todos sentidos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

No invitaron...


----------

